# Squats = stomach ache?



## H10dst

Should me stomach / obliques be hurting after a decent squat session? Feels like I've done hundreds of sit ups? I know squat's are good for the core but should I be aching? Or is my form off??

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Jalapa

A quick form check I sometimes use is to squat (without the bar on my back) facing a wall with my toes touching the skirting board. If your knees touch the wall your form is off.


----------



## H10dst

Jalapa said:


> A quick form check I sometimes use is to squat (without the bar on my back) facing a wall with my toes touching the skirting board. If your knees touch the wall your form is off.


Will try that cheers


----------



## switch

I get this if I eat before !!!!!


----------



## Jalapa

np not just your knees, nothing should touch the wall. This might help as well >






Having said all that, i know all this stuff and my squat form is still a bit eccentric. Easier said than done I suppose..


----------



## kaos_nw

^ Rip always says its perfectly normal for your knees to be slightly over your toes if doing lowbar squats! so your knees would touch the wall...


----------



## Hendrix

H10dst said:


> Should me stomach / obliques be hurting after a decent squat session? Feels like I've done hundreds of sit ups? I know squat's are good for the core but should I be aching? Or is my form off??
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Do you mean directly after or the day after?


----------



## Jalapa

kaos_nw said:


> ^ Rip always says its perfectly normal for your knees to be slightly over your toes if doing lowbar squats! so your knees would touch the wall...


Yea? still I suppose it might still be good to see if he is leaning way to far forward. Although thinking about it if your obliques are knacking then you may have your feet too close together meaning your core is compensating for stability? Rip has a great book with a full chapter on squatting > http://www.amazon.com/Starting-Strength-3rd-Mark-Rippetoe/dp/0982522738


----------



## H10dst

hendrix said:


> Do you mean directly after or the day after?


Day or so after, feels like I've done a monster ab session even though I haven't.


----------



## bartonz20let

Your abs stabilise you in the squat when your fully extended, providing your form is good just consider it a bonus ab workout.


----------



## Georgez

I don't get this ever and I do a lot of squats. I never heard of this, actually.


----------

